#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Have Pocket PC? Here's another application to try

## Grom

Hello all,

Since I made Windows based rigging calculator, I have been asked to make it work on phones, since it is easier to take phone up on the roof than laptop... make sense.

Well, I'll take a moment to explain some things. There are two types of those phones. First are Smart Phones. I will probably not make applications for that, since it has little commands. The second are Pocket PC. Now this is where I can make things happen.

If you have windows based pocket PC, you can try this application:
http://www.beezgetz.com/Mobile/MobileRig.exe
I am still adding things, but load distribution calculators are working (bridle, truss, grid).

Again, I am looking for people to test it. I would appreciate feed back.

----------


## kokkie

> Since I made Windows based rigging calculator, I have been asked to make it work on phones, since it is easier to take phone up on the roof than laptop... make sense.



Doesn't make sense to me!
You don't take these things with you when you are working above people.
Harnas on, phone (keys, wallet) off!

----------


## laserguy

I did not believe you... tried it on a SmartPhone with Windows Mobile 6 and indeed... does not work...  :Smile:

----------


## Grom

Ola Kokkie, 

Well, I don't understand... If you read carefully, I wrote that *I have been asked to turn some rigging program to Pocket PC*, since it is easy to take it up.  What you take up is your decision (and since Pocket PC is expensive, I would not too...), but taking it up or not is completely irrelevant, since Smart Phones and Pocket PC are becoming reality. For such small application that calculates load distribution you really don't need Computer or Laptop dragging around the venue. Pocket PC will do. That is all. Making life simpler, easier, and I hope safer. Thank you for your reply.

Laserguy, hello!




> I did not believe you... tried it on a SmartPhone with Windows Mobile 6 and indeed... does not work...



I am not sure what you tried to say, but no, it will not work on Smart Phones. I tried to explain that in my first post. It is for Pocket PC. (and it runs on computers, but I recommend you to install 'Original' load distribution calculator on your computer.) If I find some useful commands for Smart Phones, I will do them too, but for now just Computers and Pocket PC. Thank you for confirmation that it does not run on Smart Phones. I haven't tried it, but I believe now that you tried. This is also what I needed. 

To All, It is made for Pocket PC, that runs on Windows Mobile 6, but it should run on 5 as well (I have been told so, did not try). Older versions are not supported.

----------


## ostracized

Hi,

I've tried it on my pocket PC which is a Qtek S100 (older phone).
I already installed the new .NET framework 2 (before that I got another error code).
the second error(badly translated :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ):
------
cannot find file- or assemblyname
System.Windows.Forms,
Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neurtral,
PublicKeyToken=969DB8053D3322AC
or one of it's dependents.
-----
 I'm not sure which version of windows mobile I've got, so that might also be it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grom

> ------
> cannot find file- or assemblyname
> System.Windows.Forms,
> Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neurtral,
> PublicKeyToken=969DB8053D3322AC
> or one of it's dependents.
> -----




OK, my bad...
It needs network 3.5 to run (windows mobile 6), older versions have 1.0 and 2.0, so that is the problem( Version=3.5.0.0). Please, try upgrading it to 3.5

The thing with those phones is, that they are developing rapidly. I took all the latest assembly, so I could be up to date for a year at least, but it seems I will have to work for older ones too.

I promise to develop for windows mobile 5 and NET Framework 2 in week or two, and I will post it here. 

Man, thanks for feed back!!!!

Edit:
Well, this Visual Studio seems to be quite powerful tool... I have option to change platform to windows mobile 5 and even 2003! So please try this:
http://www.beezgetz.com/mobile/MobileRig05.exe


Edit: Link removed. Please visit Rig Them All for latest available free downloads

----------


## vasco

I think you must serious think about Windows Mobile because PocketPC will going down by Microsoft this year. All PDA's, MDA's, Phone's, etc. you get with Microsoft OS are Windows Mobile 5 or 6 now. I've got Windows Mobile 6 on my PDA (I've purchase it in november 2007) and your application doesn't work at all on this one.

You create a program that will not work in the near future anymore. Waste off time if you continue this way. Of course a good job to make something like this for people who like and need it.

Edit:
Sorry I didn't see the link to a Windows Mobile version. I will give it a try if it will run on mine.

----------


## Grom

Hello Vasco, sorry for delayed reply.





> I think you must serious think about Windows Mobile because PocketPC will going down by Microsoft this year.



I don't understand. What are you saying, that Microsoft will stop making Pocket PC? If so, I'll check this info...





> All PDA's, MDA's, Phone's, etc. you get with Microsoft OS are Windows Mobile 5 or 6 now. I've got Windows Mobile 6 on my PDA (I've purchase it in november 2007) and your application doesn't work at all on this one.



I am still somewhat confused why it does not work. Those people who asked me to do conversion are having no problems.  On top of that, in December I visited local computer shop under the false pretendency  that I want to buy Pocket PC with Win mobile 6 only if my software worked on it. I had .exe file with me and it worked as a charm. 






> You create a program that will not work in the near future anymore. Waste off time if you continue this way. Of course a good job to make something like this for people who like and need it.



Thanks for your opinion mate! My opinion is that this is something that people need. They ask me to do this. And, by the way, did  you download those files because you only wanted to help me? Wow, thanks man!





> Edit:
> Sorry I didn't see the link to a Windows Mobile version. I will give it a try if it will run on mine.



Both links are for mobile. The first one is for win mobile 6, the other 'should be' for win mobile 5. 

Thanks to all!

----------


## vasco

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door vasco
> 
> You create a program that will not work in the near future anymore. Waste off time if you continue this way. Of course a good job to make something like this for people who like and need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinion mate! My opinion is that this is something that people need. They ask me to do this. And, by the way, did you download those files because you only wanted to help me? Wow, thanks man!



This was not meaning that you make something what is not good or needed but that your program will not work in the future if you make no Windows Mobile version. What I've heard is that Microsoft will stop with Pocket PC and continue with Windows Mobile in the future. That's what I mean with "waste off time if you continue this way" if you read my complete post and not only the qoute part.

I'm no rigger but I like to see what you're building so I download and try it on my Windows Mobile 6 but also the Windows Mobile version did not work on mine. I will believe that you test it on others and it work well of course.

----------


## ostracized

ok,

I think it's just my phone which is to old? I'm a total noob at this point but I think I have Windows Mobile 2003 second edition, version 4.21.1088. Doesn't it work at all for this device or do I still need to install the update (which I can't find by the way).

Microsoft Download Center: Windows Mobile


thanks for your develloping and cost-free publications  :Smile:

----------


## Grom

Hello Ostracized,





> ok,
> 
> I think it's just my phone which is to old? I'm a total noob at this point but I think I have Windows Mobile 2003 second edition, version 4.21.1088.



Huh, sorry man, but you are right(about phone, not about you being noob). But I found out that I can convert it to 2003. So, before you upgrade anything (old rule, if it works, don't touch it, heh)...





> Doesn't it work at all for this device or do I still need to install the update (which I can't find by the way).
> 
> Microsoft Download Center: Windows Mobile



...give me a day or to to convert it. 
I looked at your link, and I could not find upgrades. I will look into it.





> thanks for your develloping and cost-free publications




No problemo amigo, Het plezier is alle mijne (google translate, I hope I got this right)


Edit instead new reply:

About upgrading 2003. Changing OS from Pocket PC 2003 to CE 6.0? - MSDN Forums
Basicly, you have to contact manufacturer, and yet, chances are slim...

Here is the link to Net (Compact) Framework 3.5, that is the latest for mobile:
Download details: .NET Compact Framework 3.5 Redistributable
This is good thing to have, since my app is based on 3.5 version; and otherwise it is good to be updated with latest software...
Here is FAQ and install notes: Microsoft .NET Compact Framework 3.5 redistributable is available for download. - MSDN Forums

and here is the link to my 2003 version:
http://www.beezgetz.com/Mobile/MobileRig2003.exe
again, I used 'change platform' option, and it was running fine on simulator. 

Please, upgrade your framework to 3.5, than try out my application. I am looking forward to hear from you. 

Thanks!


*Another Edit*: 

Hello all,

I am sorry to inform you, but now for downloading a free membership is required. Please visit Rig Them All for available downloads.

The reason for this is, I managed to get it work, soon it will be save options available and it will be compatible with desktop version.

The program has:
- Safety Factor calculator. You can calculate safety factor on given load and sling.
You can also calculate needed sling capacity if you choose safety factor and load,
or calculate load that you can hang if you choose safety factor and sling.
- Choker hitch allowable load calculator.
- Basket hitch allowable load calculator.
- Resultant calculator.
- multi Point Truss bearings calculator.
- Measurement conversion.
- Wind force calculator
- and adding...

The main functions of my program are three load distribution calculators:
-Bridle; calculates bridle's lengths and forces, with picture and log.
-Truss; calculates trusses forces, CG, angled dead hangs, with picture & log.
-Grid; calculate grid's forces, CG, with picture & log.

Thank you all for your support, critics and feedback!

Best regards, Grom

----------

